
Apple Asks Developers to Put 'Sign in with Apple' Above Other Sign-In Options - thereare5lights
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/06/05/apple-asks-devs-to-prioritise-its-sign-in-button/
======
camjohnson26
Also from the article:

> As part of iOS 13, Apple will require all apps that use third-party sign-in
> options to include its Sign In With Apple button

------
NoPicklez
Why wouldn't you ask?

